# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  انتخاب بین یادگیری core یا Nodejs

## monire.6767

سلام
من قبلا برنامه نویس .net بودم الان دوباره میخوام شروع کنم بنظرتون دنبال کدوم برم core یا Nodejs که یادیگیریش برام راحت تر باشه با توجه به مربوط به .net هست البته اگه منابع هم معرفی کنید یا کلاس خاصی که بتونه کمکم کنه ممنونم

----------


## moslem.hady

بازارکار nodeJs در آینده خیلی بیشتر خواهد بود. با توجه ب علاقه و بازارکار انتخاب کنید.

----------


## magicmilkom

سلام. 
ببنید بسته به اینکه هدف شما از یادگیری چی هست میشه هر کدوم رو انتخاب کرد. چند نکته فقط خدمت شما عرض می کنم تا تونسته باشم کمکتون کنم مسیرتون رو خودتون مشخص کنید. 
1. از جنبه بازار کار: 
اینکه بازار کار nodejs در آینده خوب هست شکی نیست. ولی باید بدونید که asp.net core و کلا تکنولوژی های مربوط به مایکروسافت همیشه در حال رقابت خواهد بود. nodejs یک cross-plateform جاوااسکریپت  بوده و open source هست. ولی تکنولوژی asp پشتش شرکت بزرگی به نام مایکروسافت هست که همیشه پشتیبان خواهد بود. پس بازار nodejs هر چند در آینده به دلایل مختلف نظیر سرعت بالا مثبت است، ولی کماکان asp.net core که سرعت بالایی در پردازش دارد نیز بازار خودش را خواهد داشت. 
2. از نظر یادگیری زبان:
به نظر من ساده تر از زبان پایتون زبان دیگری فعلا در یادگیری در زمینه بک اند وجود نداره. به شخصه nodejs کمی یادگیریش مشکل هست ولی asp.net core هم چون از parent های C#‎‎‎ هست لذا زبان ساده و قابل فهمی دارد. 
امیدوارم کمکتون کرده باشم. 
موفق باشید.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اگر آگهی های استخدام چه در داخل ایران و چه در خارج رو بررسی کنید خیلی ها دنبال برنامه نویس های مبتنی بر محصولات مایکروسافت برای Backend هستند. برای شما که تجربه کار از قبل با .Net Framework رو دارید بالطبع به روز کردن خودتون به این تکنولوژی های جدید خیلی سریع تر می تونه اتفاق بیافته.
اون دسته از فریم ورک های جاوا اسکریپت که ویژه کار با فرانت اند هستند (مانند React، Anuglar و Vue.js) بیشتر مورد توجه هستند تا اونهایی که ویژه Backend هستند.
برای به روز کردن خودتون هم می توانید از پکیج های آموزشی خودمون استفاده کنید.

----------

